# LOTO tag info



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Social security number, bank accounts, list of your fears.


----------



## maday (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok. 
Any info at all will help maybe what ever info you put on your tags


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

1910.147 may help. 

From my experience, we marked ours with first and last name, company and direct contact phone number/foreman's contact number. The tags were manufactured with DO NOT OPERATE; red, of course.. I'm not sure how thorough OSHA's labeling requirements are compared to my employers.


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

If I remember correctly, OSHA requires that a facility have a LOTO program with a facility prepared manual for that particular facilities program. In other words, OSHA doesn't tell you how to do it, just that you need to do it. I wrote one once for a company years ago, and modeled it on a government LOTO manual I found. So it's actually up to the company to decide what they will do as a program. Now my experience is some 10 years or more old, so things might have changed in the interim...

I have the feeling that you may be questioning a practice that you are involved in?

Can you give us more details?

(and welcome fellow newbie!)


----------



## maday (Sep 4, 2012)

I use LOTO everyday. Group, single point and complex. My company has a policie that states what personal tags need to have on them but they dont however say what is required to be on control locks when using group LOTO. Some guys are puting the name of the CO and a disciption of the task they are doing. I just have the CO name the dept. and a contact number for shop are lead and energy controll cordinator. I get questioned on this alot and everyone wants to know what does OSHA say. I tell them OSHA does not specify other than you better have somthing. 

I think I am going to stick with the CO name, Dept and contact #s for the shop, lead and ECC. 

Thanks for help


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

maday said:


> I use LOTO everyday. Group, single point and complex. My company has a policie that states what personal tags need to have on them but they dont however say what is required to be on control locks when using group LOTO. Some guys are puting the name of the CO and a disciption of the task they are doing. I just have the CO name the dept. and a contact number for shop are lead and energy controll cordinator. I get questioned on this alot and everyone wants to know what does OSHA say. I tell them OSHA does not specify other than you better have somthing.
> 
> I think I am going to stick with the CO name, Dept and contact #s for the shop, lead and ECC.
> 
> Thanks for help


CalOSHA has some state specific requirements, did you check those?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I get my locks engraved with "do not operate", the person's name, company name, and phone number. Group lockouts are done with the lock of whoever's running the job. Haven't had to hang a tag in years.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

Our tags come with the policy pre-printed on them along with our company's name. There is a space for the user to sign and date. Our locks also have a sticker on them for the user to sign.


----------

